# Pacific Rim: Uprising (2018)



## REBerg (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 29, 2017)

How exciting! I loved the first film. I sooo hope this will be good...because, you know: giant robots and giant monsters? Would love to see the series continue, if this one can hold its own. (Do wish Del Toro was directing, though.)


----------



## J Riff (Dec 29, 2017)

Go giant robots! Go giant monsters!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 23, 2018)

This one is more for ados. Not so bad for a relaxed Saturday afternoon, but I honestly prefer the first movie. 
I liked Newton in the first movie. A bit eccentric and fanatic about Kaiju, but very smart nevertheless. He is just crazy in Uprising. 
After only ten years, I expected Mako more involved in Earth defence and Jagger training. And where the hell is Raleigh ?
The end suggests a 3rd movie on the way, with battle ground in Precursor's homeland. Rumors are on, no official confirmation yet.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

Alexa said:


> This one is more for ados. Not so bad for a relaxed Saturday afternoon, but I honestly prefer the first movie.
> I liked Newton in the first movie. A bit eccentric and fanatic about Kaiju, but very smart nevertheless. He is just crazy in Uprising.
> After only ten years, I expected Mako more involved in Earth defence and Jagger training. And where the hell is Raleigh ?
> The end suggests a 3rd movie on the way, with battle ground in Precursor's homeland. Rumors are on, no official confirmation yet.



There will likely be a third film.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 6, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> There will likely be a third film.



Is this your wish/opinion or you've heard some rumors ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 6, 2018)

Alexa said:


> Is this your wish/opinion or you've heard some rumors ?



My opinion.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 6, 2018)

Having a look at that magic ball again ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2018)

Alexa said:


> Having a look at that magic ball again ?



How did you guess ?


----------

